# billing for mistakes made during surgery



## ashlipickerill222 (Jul 1, 2008)

I know this may seem like a simple question, but my co-workers and I are having trouble trying to figure out the answer.  Can a procedure that was done inadvertantly done be coded and billed for.  All of us believe that no, you shouldn't be allowed to bill for something that was the fault of the surgeon.  In order for us to discuss this with our doctor, it would be nice to have some type of back up to present to the doctor.  So if anyone has any information for us, it is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Ashli Pickerill, CPC


----------



## trose45116 (Jul 1, 2008)

please provide more info about this surgery.....where was this surgery performed???? was there consent forms signed with the wrong part of the body????


----------



## mmelcam (Jul 2, 2008)

If you are asking if a physician error can be billed, such as an accidental laceration during a procedure that requires a repair, then the answer is no you can not bill for this. If you need something in writing to go to your physician with, you can find this information in the General Surgery Coder's Pink Sheet March 2007 issue.


----------



## chaveje (Jul 10, 2008)

*coding specialist*

I dont have acsess to that article in the General Surgery Coder's Pink Sheet March 2007 issue.  Any place else I could get information regarding this situation?: Thanks


----------

